# Trato formal



## norma 126

Hola a todos !! ¿Existe en italiano un trato formal como en el español? 
Quiero decir el equivalente a usted.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, por supuesto. 
Existe el "lei", utilizado indistintamente para hombres y mujeres. 
Generalmente, en las cartas formales, se suele escribir con la primera letra mayúscula.

"Volevamo informare Lei e la Sua famiglia che..."

"Lei non ha capito proprio nulla!"

"Lei è molto gentile."


----------



## norma 126

sabrinita85 said:


> Sí, por supuesto.
> Existe el "lei", utilizado indistintamente para hombres y mujeres.
> Generalmente, en las cartas formales, se suele escribir con la primera letra mayúscula.
> 
> "Volevamo informare Lei e la Sua famiglia che..."
> 
> "Lei non ha capito proprio nulla!"
> 
> "Lei è molto gentile."


Grazie Sabrina, pero dime ¿Lei se utiliza siempre o solo en cartas formales?En español, usted,se usa en el trato con las personas que no se tiene confianza o en general a personas mayores donde decirles de tu, no se ve bien.


----------



## sabrinita85

Lei se utiliza siempre. Ese "generalmente" en mi frase, se refería al hecho de que, en las cartas, no siempre se escribe "lei" con la primera letra en mayúscula.

Por lo que tiene que ver con el uso, pues se utiliza igual que al español: en el trato con personas que no se conocen, con que no tenemos confianza, personas con las cuales queremos conservar cierta distancia, con los mayores (que no sean nuestros abuelos), y con los profesores.


(Si hay errores, por favor, corrígeme; gracias)


----------



## norma 126

sabrinita85 said:


> Lei se utiliza siempre. Ese "generalmente" en mi frase, se refería al hecho de que, en las cartas, no siempre se escribe "lei" con la primera letra en mayúscula.
> 
> En (Por)lo que tiene que ver con el uso, pues se utiliza igual que en el(al) español: en el trato con personas que no se conocen, con (que)quienes no tenemos confianza, personas con las cuales queremos conservar cierta distancia, con los mayores (que no sean nuestros abuelos), y con los profesores.
> 
> 
> (Si hay errores, por favor, corrígeme; gracias)


 
Gracias Sabrina, por tu explicación. Ah!! tu español es muy bueno


----------



## Noa-Spain

Pero entonces, en manera hablaba, no se distingue del pronombre ``ella´´ ( lei ) no?


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias por tu correciones 

No, no se distingue. Funciona igual que el "lei" (ella).

Hablo con un chico e le digo:
_"Lei,_ [indicando a mi amiga]_ è molto gentile"_ (se refiere a ella).

Hablo con un señor que no conozco:
_"Lei è molto gentile" _(se refiere a ese hombre, pero puede referirse también a una chica de la que se está hablando).

Hablo con una señora que no conozco:
_"Lei è molto gentile"_ (se refiere a esa mujer, pero puede referirse también a una chica de la que se está hablando).


----------



## claudine2006

Desafortunadamente en la lengua hablada (y hoy en día también en la escrita) se suele usar con siempre más frecuencia "lei" (que es un pronombre complemento) como sujeto. 
Maria é una brava persona = Lei é una brava persona. = Ella é una brava persona. 
En principio, según las reglas gramaticales, "Lei é una brava persona" se podría usar sólo cuando se lo está diciendo directamente a la persona (a quien tratas de usted).

Lo que he notado es que, en España por lo menos, a los profesores y a los jefes se los suele tutear, algo que a mí me parece absurdo, pero bueno, me voy acostumbrando.....


----------



## norma 126

claudine2006 said:


> Desafortunadamente en la lengua hablada (y hoy en día también en la escrita) se suele usar con siempre más frecuencia "lei" (que es un pronombre complemento) como sujeto.
> Maria é una brava persona = Lei é una brava persona. = Ella é una brava persona.
> En principio, según las reglas gramaticales, "Lei é una brava persona" se podría usar sólo cuando se lo está diciendo directamente a la persona (a quien tratas de usted).
> 
> Lo que he notado es que, en España por lo menos, a los profesores y a los jefes se los suele tutear, algo que a mí me parece absurdo, pero bueno, me voy acostumbrando.....


 
Es verdad Claudine, ahora es como que se va perdiendo la costumbre de tratar de usted, en especial los jóvenes, que tratan de igual a un profesor, a su jefe,etc.Pienso que a mucha gente mayor les gusta, el trato de usted por lo menos a mi me hace sentir que soy una anciana y juro que no lo soy


----------



## Nate in California

> se suele usar con siempre más frecuencia



Que significa "se suele"?


----------



## norma 126

Nate in California said:


> Que significa "se suele"?


 
Se suele,
es la conjugación del verbo soler en tercera persona y quiere decir, tener la costumbre de decir o hacer algo o cuando es frecuente una cosa.Por ejemplo se puede decir:En la mañana suele hacer frío.


----------



## Nate in California

> Se suele,
> es la conjugación del verbo soler en tercera persona y quiere decir, tener la costumbre de decir o hacer algo o cuando es frecuente una cosa.Por ejemplo se puede decir:En la mañana suele hacer frío.


Gracias Norma. Entonces, Claudine, porque dices:



> Desafortunadamente en la lengua hablada (y hoy en día también en la escrita) se suele usar con siempre más frecuencia "lei" (que es un pronombre complemento) como sujeto.



Estas diciendo che no es correcto usar "lei" para tercera persona?? (ella en español).


----------



## claudine2006

Nate in California said:


> Gracias Norma. Entonces, Claudine, porque dices:
> 
> 
> 
> Estás diciendo che no es correcto usar "lei" para la tercera persona?? (ella en español).


Como ya he escrito en otro post, no es correcto decir
Lei é professoressa.
Si dovrebbe dire:
Ella è professoressa.


----------



## Noa-Spain

Ella è professoressa? No sería: `` lei è professoressa?´´ Osea con minúscula la primera ``L´´ o lo escribiste asi para que lo entendamos?  

Gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

Noa-Spain said:


> Ella è professoressa? No sería: `` lei è professoressa?´´ Osea con minúscula la primera ``L´´ o lo escribiste asi para que lo entendamos?
> 
> Gracias!


Lo que quería decir es que usar el pronombre "lei" como sujeto es un error, a menos que no lo quieras usar en el sentido de Usted. 

Una ventaja en el aprendizaje del español es la igualdad entre pronombres sujeto y complemento. En italiano tenemos para la tercera persona (sing. y plur.) distintos pronombres. El hecho de que sean difíciles no es una buena escusa por no usarlos. 
Él es buena persona = Egli é una brava persona.
Voy con él = Vado con lui.


----------



## Nate in California

> No sería: `` lei è professoressa?´´



Nella lingua parlata "lei" va benissimo ma è vero che sia scorretto. Ma è solo in ambienti "serii" che devi usare ella. Ti posso dire comunque che non l'ho mai usato nella mia vita, neanche con i miei professori in italia. Forse mi hanno perdonato perché ero straniero.


----------



## claudine2006

Nate in California said:


> Nella lingua parlata "lei" va benissimo ma è vero che non è corretto. Ma è solo in ambienti "seri" che devi usare "ella". Ti posso dire comunque che non l'ho mai usato nella mia vita, neanche con i miei professori in italia. Forse mi hanno perdonato perché ero straniero.


Credo proprio di sì. Nell'insegnamento della lingua italiana agli stranieri c'è la tendenza ad insegnare direttamente i pronomi usati nella lingua parlata (di basso livello); certo si semplificano molto le cose, ma poi ci si trova dinanzi a problemi come quello che stiamo discutendo in questo _thread_.


----------



## Nate in California

> Credo proprio di sì. Nell'insegnamento della lingua italiana agli stranieri c'è la tendenza ad insegnare direttamente i pronomi usati nella lingua parlata (di basso livello); certo si semplificano molto le cose, ma poi ci si trova dinanzi a problemi come quello che stiamo discutendo in questo _thread_.


 
Per chiarificare, credo che sia importante imparare tutta la grammatica. Nel nostro caso, ci hanno insegnato tutto, soprattutto perché altrimenti non saremmo riusciti a leggere ad un alto livello. Un altro aspetto della grammatica che abbiamo imparato ma che io non uso mai è il passato remoto -- tempo verbale importantissimo per leggere ma altrimenti poco utile (al nord).


----------



## claudine2006

Siamo entrati nella solita diatriba: uso dei pronomi ed uso dei verbi. Ho già espresso in vari _post _la mia idea. 
Continuo a pensare che è necessario parlare bene un idioma per poter dire di averne la padronanza. 
É possibile parlare inglese senza usare mai (o quasi) il condizionale, cercando scorciatoie, ma sapendolo riconoscere se lo trovo in un libro, ma questo non mi rende "padrona della lingua". 
Il passato remoto è importantissimo non solo per leggere, ma anche per potersi esprimere correttamente.
Comunque credo che ci stiamo allontanando dal tema principale qui proposto.


----------



## Noa-Spain

Pues mi profesor de italiano siempre me dijo que se usaba asi :S.. que lio tengo ahora!!


----------



## claudine2006

Noa-Spain said:


> Pues mi profesor de italiano siempre me dijo que se usaba asi :S.. que lio tengo ahora!!


Me lo imagino. He tenido discusiones con profesores de la EOI que usan libros de gramática "muy simplificados".


----------

